# 2016 LT Random Honking



## stoenjes (Jan 10, 2015)

This has been going on for months. 
The LT has the keyless FOB. The FOB stays in my pocket. Unlock works > 40 feet from the car (probably not a weak battery)
Settings are default, except for key lockout protection. I've tried resetting to default several times.

1. Once or twice a week, the horn honks twice when I sit down (can be quite jolting). 
2. Every once in a while, it honks 3 times as I walk away (I lock using the button on the door handle).

Current theories:
1. Car needs a software reload or update
2. The FOB is messed up

Any ideas?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Move to Puerto Rico - the car horn is the island's instrument of choice.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I'd say the fob or a sensor in the car itself is messed up and doesn't know the range of the key.

Can you try it with the other key and see if it acts up?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

stoenjes said:


> Once or twice a week, the horn honks twice when I sit down (can be quite jolting).


I think your pants pockets are too tight and you're pressing the buttons. I suggest you find another way of carrying the fob - at least as a test. Perhaps one of those things that connect to your belt.


----------



## stoenjes (Jan 10, 2015)

Tight pants has caused 'alarm honking' in other vehicles, but there is no Cruze FOB button press that results in what I am hearing.

I will be switching out FOBs to test out the previous post. The trouble is, there can be a month or two between the 'jolting' honks.


----------



## 295330 (Apr 25, 2017)

Had this happen to me once a week or so ago. Thought I just hit button in my pants. Could it be a indicator of battery going bad?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

stoenjes said:


> there is no Cruze FOB button press that results in what I am hearing.


The button closest to the keyring should produce honking. I think if you hit the "lock" button, repeatedly, you may get a honk. But when you say it goes off when sitting down, there's isn't much else it could be.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

The triple honk is the "left key fob in vehicle" honk.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

EricSmit said:


> The triple honk is the "left key fob in vehicle" honk.


I sometimes confuse my Gen1. If I shutdown, get out, leave the door open, get back in and close the door, I'll get the "forgot your fob" honk. 

What's happening is the car doesn't realize I've gotten back in. I just knows that when the car is shut down and the driver's door is opened and closed, then the fob should not be inside the car.


----------



## stoenjes (Jan 10, 2015)

I agree, my triple-honking is probably "left key fob in vehicle" honk.
- I don't see that documented in the owners manual
- Sometimes, the car's logic seems suspect - it triple-honked twice today even after closing the door before re-entering
- My primary concern is if it honks and the wrong person is near the hood. Given the US state I am in, many people are armed and not afraid to go overboard in expressing their displeasure.

Possibility related new feature - about once a week, when I return to my car after work, it is no longer locked.

I took it to the dealer about the spurious honking and the unlocking - said they could not duplicate.

Are Civics any good?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

stoenjes said:


> Possibility related new feature - about once a week, when I return to my car after work, it is no longer locked.


I'd suggest taking a hard look at how you're handing the remote. It's range can be quite impressive. Mine works from my apartment though two floors of cement slab and rebar. I know, because if I press the lock button I'll hear a honk from the garage.

If you could find a "dog tag" type metal plate and put it on your keyring next to the buttons of the fob, that should help protect the buttons.


----------



## stoenjes (Jan 10, 2015)

Update on my honking:
Turns out most of my issue was from opening my locked door with the door handle, instead of unlocking with the unlock button (or auto unlock). The senior tech at the dealership said the computer looses track of door status when you don't use the unlock button.
My car still honks at random times, like when I turn off the radio or turn off the engine after a trip. Cursing at it seems to help.


----------

